
Ask HN: A good “group management” tool? - paloaltokid
Hi all, I&#x27;m not sure the best way to ask this question. I&#x27;m organizing a trip of about 15 people and the logistics are getting a little insane.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s a nice tool out there for managing a whole bunch of people and their info. I&#x27;m responsible for booking travel, keeping track of people&#x27;s frequent flyer numbers, etc.<p>Bonus points if the tool has a chat&#x2F;group messaging functions, particularly channels and DMs.<p>Thanks!
======
vinchuco
From things I've seen used:

Google spreadsheet (or more if needed, which can be linked or used to conduct
polls, scheduling, manage sharing permissions, and have chat functionality
(not saved))

And you could use something like groupme or slack and then link the documents
from there and encourage group chat.

------
GC_Collab
Well, if you a website that you can use GoConsult. You can create groups,
video call the group, send messages, and can even share files and screen in
case of any requirement. The best part is you can access it on any device
mobile, tablet, or desktop.

------
mickduprez
Trello is worth a look. You can create a list of tasks and set up a Kanban
board for your task items that can have attachments, checklists and
notifications.

------
maxwin
Create a facebook or what's app chat group. Announce everything in the group,
ask them to send you private information in private chat.

------
mindhash
Most people use whatsapp..I was once going to build something like this for
tourist package company then plan got dropped ..

